# New heifer owner?



## Bull555 (May 29, 2018)

Bought year and 4 month old bred heifers. Pasture won't carry them all summer, besides salt block/protein tub, what do I supplement them with to help pasture hold them? Grain how pounds per heifer? Prefer feeding hay or alfalfa pounds per heifer?


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd supplement with free choice hay and salted ground corn grind cob corn and shuck add 100 pound of salt to every 1000 pound of ground corn.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Do they have any picking ? Assuming they do , decent hay and being that they are bred , have they been preg checked to confirm , a good mineral program and water , they'll be just fine . If your dry lotting them , then some grain would be good .


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If they can’t survive on decent hay, I wouldn’t want them.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

If possible, split your pasture into 2-6 pieces (the more the merrier), this should up the pasture carrying capabilities, via rotational grazing. +1 on decent hay, mineral & salt lick.

Larry


----------

